# Q mainly for those in the UK



## Sarah (Mar 3, 2006)

Can I get the empty 15 palettes from any freestanding store in the UK or does it have to be the pro store?
TIA x


----------



## mango88 (Mar 3, 2006)

I bought mine in the Covent Garden store which is not a Pro store, so assume the answer is yes.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Mar 3, 2006)

i bought mine at a counter! within house of fraser, glasgow


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 3, 2006)

Freestanding stores should carry them


----------



## tiff (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *turtle_pixie_* 
_i bought mine at a counter! within house of fraser, glasgow_

 
Thats hopeful for me then, thanks.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Apr 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mango88* 
_I bought mine in the Covent Garden store which is not a Pro store, so assume the answer is yes._

 
i got mine from there too

i nearly died with excitement when i first went there as id never been to a store before!


----------

